# Confixx 3.3.5 deinstallieren + ISP Config installieren



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne Confixx bei meinem Debian Lenny Server deinstallieren und stattdessen ISP Config draufmachen. Habe aber bisher nur eine Anleitung bezüglich Neuinstallation entdeckt und den letzten Teil davon befolgt. Trotzdem wird nur Confixx aufgerufen, wenn ich die Serveradresse eingebe. Klar. Doch unter home/www/ ist kein neuer Ordner für ISP Config hinzugekommen.

Ich muss ja vermutlich nicht alles neu installieren, da das meiste was ISP Config benötigt, ja wohl Confixx bereits mitgebracht hat.

Ein Schups in die richtige Richtung würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Burge (26. Mai 2009)

Je nach dem welche version du von isp config installiert hast erreichst du dein acp via [isp2] = http://yourdoamin.tld:81 und beim [ISP3] Glaub ich über den port 8080 statt 81. Ist aber jeweils in der Anleitung auch genau beschrieben.
Du solltest bei den Ports auf keinen fall dein Confixx erreichen denke ich.


----------



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich installiere nun den Server neu, denn das Confixx ist hartnäckig und gefällt mir nicht. Danach gehe ich die Anleitung nochmal durch. Das mit den Ports ist gut zu wissen. Danke.


----------

